# is butternut squash and fennel okay for malts?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My malt looooves vegetables but she only dislikes zucchini. I gave her cooked butternut squash today for the first time and she ate it up in seconds. Is it safe?
She also tried fennel today and loved it.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Butternut squash is fine. I think fennel is OK but I would not give her whole lot of it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes


----------

